# gopajti's flashlight picture thread (incl. beamshots)



## gopajti

1. *Olight M20X* (XM-L T6, 500lm) 1x Sanyo UR18650FM, 2600mAh
2. *Spark SL6S-740NW* (XM-L T5 neutral, 740lm) 1x Sanyo UR18650FM, 2600mAh
3. *Olight S35* (XM-L T6, 380lm) 3xAA (Alkaline)
4. *Olight S65* (XM-L T6, 700lm) 6xAA (Alkaline)
5. *Olight SR51, low* (XM-L U2, 250lm) 2x Jetbeam 18650, 2300mAh
6. *Olight SR51, high* (XM-L U2, 900lm) 2x Jetbeam 18650, 2300mAh






















*bigger pics

*1. link
2. link
3. link
4. link


----------



## tstites

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

This helps to remind me how much I want the Sc600w... Thanks for the comparisons!


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

M20X vs SL6S-740NW


----------



## madecov

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

I just ordered an M21X 
I am just amazed by how bright LED's have gotten


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

SR51
















SR51, S65






Jetbeam BC40W


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

JETBeam BC40W, Balder BD-4 MKII, Olight SR51






original image


----------



## candle lamp

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

What a great beamshots. gopajti! :thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

thanks candle lamp! 

more beamshots, Jetbeam RRT-21, RRT-15 (1x18650), Spark SL6S-740NW, Jetbeam BC40W, MicroFire TL2 (XM-L T6), Balder BD-4, Olight SR51






*original image*


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

JETBeam PC20 (2xDuracell CR123A)
JETBeam RRT-21 (1xSanyo UR18650FM)
Spark SL6S-740NW (1xSanyo UR18650FM)






*original image*


----------



## kromc5

*Re: Outdoor beamshots picture thread*

Thx for the all the beam shots gopajti, for myself I like the sr51 the best followed by bd-4.


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Outdoor beamshots picture thread*

00. ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB-daylight, distance 18-20m
01. Dereelight Javelin, XP-E R2 4A, SMO ref. w/ext., 3AA
02. JETBeam PC20
03. JETBeam RRT-21
04. Olight M20S-X
05. Spark SL6S-740NW, XM-L T5 4A/4B
06. ThruNite TN11 (1x18650)
07. MicroFire TL2 (XM-L T6)
08. Dereelight DBS-T, XM-L T6 3C, SMO ref. w/ext., 2x18650
09. JETBeam BC40W, XM-L T5 3C, OP ref.
10. ThruNite TN11, w/ext., 2x18650
11. Balder BD4
12. Olight SR51






original image


*ThruNite TN11
*




















*Dereelight DBS-T, XM-L T6 3C*





















DBS-T low, mid, high, distance 10m, ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB-daylight






original image

*
JETBeam PC20
*


----------



## DM51

*Re: Outdoor beamshots picture thread*

Good work - very nice comparison beamshots! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Outdoor beamshots picture thread*

Thanks DM51


ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB-daylight
1. Spark SL6S-740NW
2. Dereelight DBS-T, 2MT-M, SMO, XM-L T6 3C (1x18650)
2. Dereelight DBS-T, 2MT-M, SMO, XM-L T6 3C (2x18650)






original image

1. Dereelight Javelin, SMO, XP-E R2 4A (3AA)
2. Spark SL6S-740NW, OP, XM-L T5 4A/4B (1x18650)
3. Dereelight DBS-T, 2MT-M, SMO, XM-L T6 3C (2x18650)
4. Jetbeam BC40W, OP, XM-L T5 3C (2x18650)






original image

*Spark SL6S-740NW*


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Outdoor beamshots picture thread*

*ThruNite TN11*


----------



## gopajti

*Dereelight DBS-T with XM-L T6 3C neutral white*


----------



## gopajti

*1.* *Xeno F42 V2 with XP-G R5 3C neutral white (4750-5000K) 350lm (ANSI FL1) *(1x Sanyo UR18650FM, 2600mAh)
2. Dereelight DBS-T with XM-L T6 3C neutral white (2x XTAR 18700, 2600mAh)
3. ThruNite TN11 with XM-L T6 (1x Sanyo UR18650FM, 2600mAh)
4. MicroFire TL2 with XM-L T6 (2x XTAR 18700, 2600mAh)

ISO100, 1.6s, F2.8, distance approx. 18-20m, WB: daylight






*original image click here*






*original image click here

Xeno F42 V2, XP-G R5 3C nw*

ANSI FL1: 10lm (100h), 120lm (6h), 350lm (1h30m) (with Sanyo 18650 2600mAh), 22000cd/295m
IPX-8 (10m), 160mm (length), 46.5mm (bezel), 25.4mm (battery tube) MilSpec Type-III HA (color: castanea-brown) 

Perfectly centered led and absolutely dust free reflector, and the build quality is excellent!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

1. Dereelight DBS-T, XM-L T6nw, SMO
2. Lumapower MRV SideKick IV, XM-L T6, SMO
3. MicroFire TL2, XM-L T6, SMO
4. ThruNite TN11, XM-L T6, SMO

all lights used 2x XTAR 18700 batteries






*original image click here*






*original image click here*


----------



## edc3

Great beamshots! Thank you for posting them. I'm loving the tint on the Spark SL6S-740NW. How do you like the light and the UI?


----------



## gopajti

thanks edc3. So my english is not too good but, the Spark SL6S is an awesome light. Very powerful, very nice neutral tint (on all modes), simple 4+1 modes (no hidden modes, no sos and strobe) and I really like the side switch. Very lightweight, only 75g. This is my favourite flashlight.

my review in hungarian (more pics)
http://elemlampa.blog.hu/2011/10/15/spark_sl6s_740nw
and Spark album
http://indafoto.hu/autoart/spark


----------



## edc3

Thanks for the links gopajti. I read through your review with the help of Google Translate. Nice review and great photography. Seeing the side by side comparison with the cool white Olight, there is no way I would buy the cool white. I think this light compares well with the SC600. I wish it had a lower low and was a little more efficient, but being able to use CR123 in a pinch might be worth the efficiency hit. I like the idea of the dual tail switches so the SL6-740NW is on my short list. :wave:


----------



## gopajti

1. Olight S35
2. Olight M20S-X (1x Sanyo UR18650FM)
3. Olight S65
4. Olight SR51 (2x XTAR 18700 2600mAh)







original image click here






original image click here


----------



## gopajti

more pics click here


1. Xeno F42 V2 XP-G R5 3C (1xSanyo UR18650FM)
2. Olight M20S-X XM-L T6 (1xSanyo UR18650FM)

distance 18-20m, ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB daylight








original pics click here


1. ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, distance 18-20m, WB daylight
2. Spark ST6-500CW headlamp, XM-L U2 (1x Sanyo 18650)
3. Olight M20SX (1x Sanyo 18650)
4. Spark SL6S-740NW (1x Sanyo 18650)

5. Olight S35 (3AA)
6. Olight S65 (6AA)
7. ThruNite TN11 (1x Sanyo 18650)
8. ThruNite TN11 (2x Xtar 18700)

9. Xeno F42 V2 XP-G R5 3C (1x Sanyo 18650)
10. Dereelight DBS-T XM-L T6nw (2x Xtar 18700)
11. Balder BD4 (2x Xtar 18700)
12. Olight SR51 (2x Xtar 18700)


----------



## gopajti

1. ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, distance 18-20m
2. Spark SL6S-740NW (super mode, 740lm)
3. Olight M20S-X XM-L T6 (500lm)
4. *Sunwayman T20CS* (turbo, 1x Sanyo UR18650FM)














T20CS 476lm vs 658lm (uses Sanyo UR18650FM)








Comment for T20CS. Perfect beam, no ring etc., very good throw. No greenish or yellowish tint. Tint is cool white. Build quality is excellent and perfectly centered led.


----------



## Bigmac_79

Very nice shots! What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## gopajti

Thanks Bigmac. Canon PowerShot A630.


----------



## matthewcyho

Nice Sunwayman T20CS , Great Pic


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, distance 18-20m, wb-daylight

1. Jetbeam PC20 (2xDuracell CR123A)
2. Spark SL6S-740NW (1xSanyo UR18650FM)
3. Xeno F42 V2 R5nw (1xSpark SPC18650-26)
4. Sunwayman T20CS (476lm) (1xSpark SPC18650-26)
5. Sunwayman T20CS (658lm) (1xSpark SPC18650-26)
6. Dereelight DBS-T 2MT-M, XM-L T6nw (700lm) (2xXTAR 18700, 2600mAh)






*original image click here*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Mr. Tone

Wow, great photos! You have quite the talent, keep up the good work! BTW, I love the Star Trek figures!


----------



## gopajti

Thank you Mr. Tone :thumbsup:


----------



## derfyled

gopajti, you are an excellent photographer ! Your detailed and macro pictures are awesome. The lightning, the angle, the sharpness, everything is nice! Great job ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

Thanks derfyled


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

SL6S-740NW, SL6S-800CW


----------



## gopajti

1. ISO100, F2.8, 2.0s, distance 18-20m (swing), WB daylight
2. Spark SL6S-740NW
3. Spark SL6S-800CW


----------



## gopajti

1. ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB daylight
2. Jetbeam PC20, ref. SMO
3. Spark ST6-460NW headlamp, ref. OP (pattern is stronger than 500CW)
4. Spark ST6-500CW headlamp, ref. OP
5. Spark SL6S-740NW ref. OP
6. Spark SL6S-800CW ref. OP
7. Xeno F42 V2 ref. SMO (XP-G R5 nw)
8. Sunwayman T20CS, ref. SMO
9. MicroFire TL2 ref. SMO


----------



## gopajti

*Spark ST6*


----------



## emu124

As always, outstanding pics ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:

*ISO100, F2.8, 1.6s, WB daylight*







*Olight i1 SS*






*Spark ST6-460NW headlamp*






*Spark ST6-500CW headlamp*






*Xeno F42 V2 XP-G R5 neutral*






*Dereelight DBS-T XM-L T6 neutral (2x18650)*






*Spark SL6S-740NW*






*Spark SL6S-800CW*






*Balder BD4*


----------



## gopajti

first gif


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

size comparison


----------



## kj2

Great thread


----------



## HIDblue

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. Wow! Really great photography gopajti!!! Thanks for putting all this work into the pics and beamshots. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys!
size comparison


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

del...


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

Cottonpickers Li-ion USB charger 


































Spark beamshots


----------



## lancemark

nice beamshots.. very informative!


----------



## qtn2x

Wow, you deserve high praise. This is a great collection of beamshots. Really helped me select my flashlight. Thank you for sharing your hard work.


----------



## gopajti

:candle: distance 40-45m


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## rufus001

Your photos are fantastic and the gifs are just perfect!


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## davyro

Excellent gopajti it's great when you can actually see the lights in action,it's much better than just reading someones opinion.The quality of the pictures is very good as well:thumbsup:
you've done a great job.Thanks for taking the time & effort to do these comparisons.


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys! More pictures and beamshots coming soon


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*



tstites said:


> This helps to remind me how much I want the Sc600w... Thanks for the comparisons!




No you dont, and the SC600 isnt even included in the comparison... Its been over rated(SC600), which I learned after buying one 6 weeks ago.


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*


----------



## kj2

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

Great photos  
- How do you get those flashlights so very clean? Not a fingerprint or piece of dust I can see


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

Thanks kj,
All dust I removed with photo editor sw. I working many hours with these pictures :sweat:

:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

All I can say; keep up the good work


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

The giant, *MicroFire Patrol (W3NR)*, 35W HID, 3500 lumens, pro-light.jp measured: 75000+ lux (2m!), microfire says: 98000 lux (2m), bezel diameter: 115mm, incl. built-in Li-Po battery (5000mAh)


----------



## anjari_br

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*


----------



## gopajti

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## emu124

*Re: Beamshots - Olight M20X, S35, S65, SR51, Spark SL6S-740NW*



gopajti said:


>



hmmm.... *Micro*Fire... not sure if this name is appropriate


----------



## gopajti

:sleepy:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Dereelight DBS-T 2MT-M with SMO reflector*

1. XR-E (Q5) EZ900
2. XP-G R5
3. XM-L T6 neutral white


----------



## gopajti




----------



## rufus001

Every single manufacturer on the planet should be getting you to do their photos for them.


----------



## gopajti

*MicroFire Explorer II (TL2) *



 



click pictures for higher res


----------



## gopajti

*Sunwayman C20C*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## rufus001

gopajti said:


>



What magic is this!


----------



## kolbasz

Ja igen, ezt már én is akartam kérdezni


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

click images for higher res


----------



## gopajti




----------



## liteboy

rufus001 said:


> Every single manufacturer on the planet should be getting you to do their photos for them.



+1000. this is catalogue quality stuff!! great fun, this thread. keep it up and thanks!


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

*MicroFire Patrol W3NR (35W HID)* more than 300.000 lux (1m)


----------



## Vesper

Wow, how have I missed this thread. Amazing photos and info. Thanks.


----------



## gopajti

Thanks Vesper

TK35 U2, MicroFire Patrol HID


----------



## candle lamp

Another great picture as always. Thanks a lot for your excellent picture. gopajti! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## sbbsga

Amazing photos! Time well spent.


----------



## gopajti

thanks sbbsga 
 TK35 U2


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ada_potato

You do post some tantalizing flashlight porn. -That light in the pouch, what is it? 
It kind of reminds me of this - http://solarforceflashlight-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FB&s=48&id=514. They even have a pouch with battery loops.
http://solarforceflashlight-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FA&s=21&id=528


----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

yeah that holster is nice. but not as nice as your photos!


----------



## gopajti

ada_potato said:


> That light in the pouch, what is it?



MicroFire TL2 (XM-L T6)






tobrien :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

click images for higher res


----------



## Ti²C

very nice and sharp pics :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## StarHalo

Ah, the golden era of the XM-L emitter..


----------



## sbbsga

Amazing photos as usual, gopajti! If you have some well-used, full of battle scars torches, please tell us their stories through your amazing photography skills too.


----------



## gopajti

*Lumintop Hunter T5 (XP-G2 R5)*




*Blackshadow Terminator (4*XM-L T6 neutral white)*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## sbbsga

gopajti said:


>



Is that Nitecore P25?


Sent using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## gopajti

yes,
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...itecore-P25-Smilodon-860-Lumen-Tactical-Light!


----------



## sbbsga

gopajti said:


> yes,
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...itecore-P25-Smilodon-860-Lumen-Tactical-Light!



Thank you! It's even earlier than Nitecore's website.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Panasonic NCR18650B, 3350mAh*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

That are some cool boxes  and really handy. Make them yourself? or do they ship them that way?


----------



## gopajti

Hello kj, these boxes came from Keeppower, they shipped batteries via DHL. 


btw the protected Keeppower 16650 (Sanyo UR16650ZT) battery is working perfect with my Jetbeam PC20! The size is perfect, about equal than standard 2*CR123A battery and capacity is higher than 17670 cells.


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> Hello kj, these boxes came from Keeppower, they shipped batteries via DHL.



One nice way to ship those batteries


----------



## candle lamp

What a excellent Pictures. gopajti! :thumbsup:
Thanks! :thanks:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*more XTAR VP1 pictures
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361425-*Pictures*-XTAR-VP1


----------



## gopajti

Armytek Partner A1







"According to the manual, we recommend you to use the lithium batteries CR123A with max. 3.5V in Partner C1 and max. 1.5V in Partners A1 and A2.
But we do not recommend you to use Li-Ion cells because they have usually 2.7-4.2V. And the electronics of Partners is optimized for 1-3V.
From manual "You cannot use batteries with total voltage higher than 3.5V. The use of batteries with total voltage higher than 3.5V can bring the flashlight out of operation and damage the batteries. And battery damage can cause combustion or explosion."


----------



## gopajti

Panasonic NCR18650B date codes 2013/01


----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


> Armytek Partner A1



phenomenal photos right here. I really can't wait to see these new Armytek lights get reviewed. how are the beams on them? nice throw?


----------



## gopajti

Hi tobrien, thanks, yes the throw is very nice (Predator XP-G2 R5), but I prefer is Viking with XM-L2 U2. Predator throw is better, but Viking beam is more useful for me. btw the Partner series, TIR lens + XP-G led = perfect combinations, very nice beam, huge hotspot, nice white tint color. Now I don't have beamshot pictures, but I have other pictures






I really like that greenish AR coating on Viking lens


----------



## Sukram

tobrien said:


> phenomenal photos right here. I really can't wait to see these new Armytek lights get reviewed.



+1
fantastic pictures:twothumbs


----------



## gopajti

Thank you Sukram,


----------



## shelm

Great pics!

A size comparison with other lights or cells would be helpful for the new Armytek Partner lights. They look so tiny!!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

last pic, *Jetbeam DDR26, XM-L2 U2*


----------



## gopajti




----------



## sbbsga

Awesome photos, thank you!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## gopajti

sbbsga :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


>


More RC40 photos coming up?


----------



## gopajti

of course! many many RC40 pics, beamshots coming soon (incl. vs TK75) but I need more time, RC40 arrived today


----------



## gopajti

Fenix RC40 pics
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...es-Impressions*-Fenix-RC40-3500lm-Searchlight


----------



## gopajti




----------



## StarHalo

Get one with the Jetbeam's digital display on in front of the charger with its display on..


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Fenix PD35* *vs Spark SL6S-740NW*, distance ~10-12m


----------



## jamie.91

love this thread, keep up the good work!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Badbeams3

We have some really talented members! Awesome photo work!


----------



## gopajti

Fenix PD35 vs Armytek Predator Pro v2.5


----------



## gopajti




----------



## holylight

Wow I suspect you own a flashlight shop. Nice photos. Love them.


----------



## Testpostaccess

Fantastic photos. They really stand out and jump out.


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys!

Fenix HP25 arrived today, with newest *XP-E2* leds! More pics, beamshots etc coming soon..


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

Best thread ever! I can look at this eyecandy all day!!!


----------



## martinaee

Yeah. Sweet pics. I'm a photog. with a tiny collection of lights compared to this and you make me want to photograph them all lol.


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys!

Fenix TK75


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Ryp

I love that idea! Shows the throw vs flood. Do more of them!


----------



## gopajti

throw vs flood? ok..

SR95S UT vs DDR30


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

left: VP1/WP2s, right: SP2/XP4 adapter (EU plug)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


>



That red coloring on the cells really "pops!" Nice photo as usual!


— Sent from my "not going to be released this century" iPad 62 'Quad' running iNOS (Apple's future neural interface OS) with the teleportation upgrade on Tapatalk 0.0.1.4 (beta) while Remote Desktop'd into Windows 98 SE.


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## marcinkov

Why do you prefer unprotected cells instead of protected.


----------



## gopajti

Why not?  slightly better performance, the size is not problem, than longer protected batteries, perfectly fit and cheaper than protected version. I use unprotected cells in my Fenix TK35 (2*18650) and Jetbeam DDR30 (3*18650) not only in 1*18650 flashlights. Of course I use always brand new cells, same condition, same voltage, same date code etc, not mixed batteries. I use unprotected cells since ca. two years without any problem. I have small, accurate cottonpickers voltage meter but another big help for me the VP1's real-time voltage meter. Otherwise I prefer unprotected design, colors etc


----------



## markr6

gopajti said:


> Why not?  slightly better performance, the size is not problem, than longer protected batteries, perfectly fit and cheaper than protected version. I use unprotected cells in my Fenix TK35 (2*18650) and Jetbeam DDR30 (3*18650) not only in 1*18650 flashlights. Of course I use always brand new cells, same condition, same voltage, same date code etc, not mixed batteries. I use unprotected cells since ca. two years without any problem. I have small, accurate cottonpickers voltage meter but another big help for me the VP1's real-time voltage meter. Otherwise I prefer unprotected design, colors etc



Same here. As someone that was always a bit afraid to get into Li-Ions, I finally took the plunge and I now made the move over to unprotected. I started with two protected 18650s, but realized there was no real benefit to me since I take all the necessary precautions like gopajti mentioned above. Less expensive too!

And on topic of these photos, maybe gopajti will show us his lighting setup?? I'm really curious since the lighting in all his pictures are always perfect!


----------



## gopajti

Mark, I don't have photography equipment. I use an old (~6-7 years old) Canon Powershot digital camera, one flashlight, one white carton paper and I need many many working hours. Sometime I working 40min-1h with only one picture, eg last pic which shows 2-2 Panasonic battery. Truly, this is not one pic, this is two pic in one. One focused the background battery and one focused the other two. I combined these photos.

I would like a newer camera (eg. MILC or DSLR), for better quality pics, but now this is too expensive for me. I'm glad if I hear peoples likes my pictures. Thank you.


----------



## markr6

gopajti said:


> Mark, I don't have photography equipment. I use an old (~6-7 years old) Canon Powershot digital camera, one flashlight, one white carton paper and I need many many working hours. Sometime I working 40min-1h with only one picture, eg last pic which shows 2-2 Panasonic battery. Truly, this is not one pic, this is two pic in one. One focused the background battery and one focused the other two. I combined these photos.
> 
> I would like a newer camera (eg. MILC or DSLR), for better quality pics, but now this is too expensive for me. I'm glad if I hear peoples likes my pictures. Thank you.



I see. I remember you mentioning the older camera. Many times the lighting makes the photo, and it always seems nice and smooth in your photos (no shadows, or shadows when you want them). I always enjoy looking at them!


----------



## gopajti

*Fenix TK76* teaser pics
2*XM-L2 U2 cool white, 1*XM-L2 T6 neutral white LED, output min. 7 lumen, max. *2800 lumen*. peak beam intensity max. *50800cd*


----------



## ven

gopajti said:


> I don't have photography equipment. I use an old (~6-7 years old) Canon Powershot digital camera, one flashlight, one white carton paper and I need many many working hours.
> 
> :bow: Just shows its not about the having the best camera and equipment,really are some of the best pics i have seen,definitely got "an eye for it", fantastic work,although i can only imagine what kind of pictures you would do with a dslr.I dont know what you do for a living,but if photography is not part of it ,it should be:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> *Fenix TK76* teaser pics
> 2*XM-L2 U2 cool white, 1*XM-L2 T6 neutral white LED, output min. 7 lumen, max. *2800 lumen*. peak beam intensity max. *50800cd*


Stop teasing me :nana:
I want my review sample


----------



## NorthernStar

Gopajti,nice pics of the TK76! 

This light indeed has a space-like design that makes it stick out from the crowd. I am looking forward to see a review of this light.


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys, weight ca. 1kg with batteries oo:


----------



## eff

This light sure does have a futuristic look


----------



## ven

Fantastic...flashlight too was not too sure at 1st but its growing on me a lot.Wonder what the price is going to be........


----------



## gopajti

ven I don't know how much cost in US/HK but the retail price will be ~280 EUR in Europe (Fenix said).


----------



## ven

Thanks for that gopajti,mmmmmmm there is no denial its a very nice light,being different appeals too and i wont say its not worth that amount ,just not sure if its worth that to me.Around £230 on a light think i can get the kids on bread n butter for a week or 2:laughing:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

Olight S20-L2, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 (1600lm), Olight SR96 (4800lm)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


>



THAT is awesome


----------



## gopajti

tobrien :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

4pcs Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900mAh (4*3.61V) and 2pcs Keeppower 26650, 4500mAh version (2*3.91V) arrived today


----------



## markr6

gopajti said:


> 4pcs Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900mAh (4*3.61V) and 2pcs Keeppower 26650, 4500mAh version (2*3.91V) arrived today



Very nice packaging job on those. Who shipped them?


----------



## gopajti

Hi markr sorry for late reply, batteries came directly from Keeppower

Fenix TK76 battery holder with brand new Panasonic NCR18650PF batteries


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Ryp

That's a nice picture. The P12 is more streamline than the PD35.


----------



## gopajti

Fenix is one of my favourite brand and I really like PD35, but the P12 is more ideal for me, especially I really like the voltage check function. Very helpful! But not working with unprotected/flat top cells (except Panasonic NCR18650A, 3100mAh) this is what I don't like.. but overall this is a "highly recommended" flashlight. I don't understand why not made neutral white version. Nitecore pls.. 










Another favourite flashlight now, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3.. this is an awesome flashlight. Working perfect with Keeppower 26650 (4500mAh).


----------



## phantom23

Can you please make outdoor beamshot in the same location but with PD35 to compare it with P12? Thanks.


----------



## gopajti

of course

in real life: PD35 have slightly larger hotspot/spill and the tint is slightly "warmer" (slightly yellowish). Overall lumen/cd difference is not significant with naked eye


----------



## marcinkov

Hi, i wanna ask you about Olight S15,does it work with 14500 batteries, because mine and my friend's one don't.


----------



## gopajti

Olight S15 working with 14500 li-ion (officially supported), I tried with Keeppower 14500.


----------



## gopajti

Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 in the fog





more MMU-X3 pics

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-MMU-X3-(3*XM-L2-1600lm)-pictures-impressions


----------



## gopajti

~18000lm waiting for night


----------



## tobrien

your pics are brilliant.


----------



## ven

Fantastic pics as usual,astonishing the quality and precision taken,so a question gopajti you have an awesome collection.........and some,but you have to give all away bar 2......which 2 do you keep?


----------



## gopajti

thank you guys, *ven* "which 2 do you keep?" I don't know.. very difficult question, maybe RC40, SR96, TK75, TK76, MMU-X3, P12.. , but now Supbeam X60 arrived today and this flashlight is more powerful than RC40.. overall the quality is very good, nice reflector, lens, scratch free anodizing, battery holder no rattle in the tube, absolutely no pwm flickering, nice cool white tint, nice tiny battery indicator which show battery status in real-time etc. So, I'm satisfied. Of course more pics coming soon.. 





*Supbeam X60 vs Fenix RC40*





*Supbeam X60 vs Blackshadow Terminator (4*XM-L T6 NW ~40-50kcd)*


----------



## ven

:laughing: Fantastic,that x60 looks a beast:naughty: ,you have some serious day makers going on there.........loving the charger set up


----------



## gopajti

*Supbeam X60*





more pics
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-searchlight)-Pictures-Beamshots-Impressions


----------



## gopajti

New La Crosse RS720 arrived today. Came from nkon.nl, shipping time was ~14days


----------



## gopajti

click images if you need higher res


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

La Crosse RS720





Supbeam X60 battery holder


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## RCLumens

Amazing pictures, reviews and thoughts! Thank you for taking the time to post these Gopajti!


----------



## gopajti

Thanks RCLumens :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Fantastic pics as always,perfect ,if I was a big manufacturer I would "snap" you up for pics .Their sales would increase for sure
I can't wait for my 4sevens to arrive,those pics of it are 

thanks for sharing,that supbeam head pic is awesome :thumbsup: What a beast of a light .

along with the great reviews on here,lots of helpful members and especially your pics,write ups make this site what it is:thumbsup:


----------



## __philippe

Excellent work as usual, *gopajti* ! :twothumbs

Any chance for some real-life, detailed pictures of the new* VP2 charger *yet ?

(Pending Xtar's official release of authoritative VP2 illustrations, a few recent ad-hoc pictures are starting to trickle down from retailer sites, but nothing of particularly good quality so far)

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## gopajti

thank you very much guys, 


philippe, if the VP2 will be available for me, I will make many pics. I think VP2 will be awesome, 4.35V and 26650 support is very helpful for me.


----------



## gopajti

Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3





Supbeam X60





Skilhunt K26


----------



## gopajti

teaser pics

*MicroFire L500R V3 NW* with *7pcs Cree XP-G2 R4-3C neutral white LED*, max. output *3000 lumens*, control ring, built-in li-ion battery etc


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

WOW very nice light i really "did " like that...........till i saw the price at 400 euros:duh2::laughing: Did not expect that cost tbh but dont know much on the brand.Will look into further

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gopajti

ven
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...NW-(3000lm)-and-GL-1-NW-(Pictures-Impressions)


----------



## ven

gopajti said:


> ven
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...NW-(3000lm)-and-GL-1-NW-(Pictures-Impressions)




Thanks gopajti


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

more pics
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nite-TN35-(MT-G2-2750lm)-Pictures-Impressions


----------



## ven

WOW i think:thinking: mr thrunite,mr fenix,mr nitecore.........wont go on as i guess you get the picture(pun intended) that they should employ you for their pics.You would double/triple sales.............no question.

All i can say is one word........perfection:twothumbs

Thanks you for sharing your awesome tog skills:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

ven :thumbsup:, thanks


----------



## UnderPar

Very nice thread. Feel sorry for myself for only reading it now. Very useful!!


----------



## ven

Very welcome, now are those bottles miniatures or is the tn35 HUGE:thinking:

:laughing:

awesome:twothumbs


----------



## gopajti

catalogues from IWA 2014


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

:thinking: how can your pictures of pictures be better than the pictures.........it does make sense :laughing:

Just fantastic.........

If i had a company that sells a product,have a guess who i would employ..........i would pay well too:twothumbs
You would sell it,no matter what it was!!!!!


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:

ThruNite TN35 vs Jetbeam DDR30


----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> ThruNite TN35 vs Jetbeam DDR30



it _appears_ the TN35 has a more intense beam but the spill and stuff look the same. Do the DDR30 and TN35 use the same reflector, but the TN35 drives harder?


----------



## gopajti

tobrien, I don't understand, DDR30 is a triple XM-L flashlight, TN35 comes with single led with big and deep reflector. TN35 beam is more intense yes, but DDR30 beam is much wider. (btw the correct cam. settings: F4.5 2.0s) if you need more beamshots, pls check my TN35 thread


----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


> tobrien, I don't understand, DDR30 is a triple XM-L flashlight, TN35 comes with single led with big and deep reflector. TN35 beam is more intense yes, but DDR30 beam is much wider. (btw the correct cam. settings: F4.5 2.0s) if you need more beamshots, pls check my TN35 thread


 
ohhhhhhh okay, thanks for the response! I didn't realize the DDR30 had _three_ emitters, so my question definitely doesn't make sense now haha. Thanks!


----------



## gopajti

updated beamshots sections


Thrunite TN35
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nite-TN35-(MT-G2-2750lm)-Pictures-Impressions

Skilhunt K26
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...unt-K26-(1*26650-1000lm)-Pictures-impressions

Microfire L500R V3 NW
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...NW-(3000lm)-and-GL-1-NW-(Pictures-Impressions)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Ryp

Oh boy, can't wait for some TK61 beamshots!


----------



## ven

Fantastic gopajti:thumbsup: stunning picture,how do you like your tk61,i think an awesome light


----------



## ven

Ryp said:


> Oh boy, can't wait for some TK61 beamshots!




+1


----------



## gopajti

beamshots not available now, but here some more pics


----------



## ven

Fantastic!!!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Stunning quality pics:twothumbs

That x3 snook in there is still one of my fav lights,such a fantastic little light in build and simple UI


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Power Stations PS-NC1000 *NiMH charger

Very similar charger as La Crosse RS720, but come some better features. Charge current 200/500/700/*1000mA*, USB Output 5V/1A, slim design, and better price. Overall build quality looks ok and no problem with heat (I tried 1000mA charge current with four eneloop batteries)














La Crosse RS-720 and Power Stations PS-NC1000


----------



## gopajti

Fenix TK35 L2 (XM-L2 U2, 900lm) and TK35 Ultimate Edition (MT-G2, 1800lm)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

WOW gopajti,can certainly see the mtg2 tk35 more neutral/warmer over the u2.Can see the u2 has more throw/concentration on tree,where as the mtgt has a wall of light. Would be  for a day time pic to compare colours of the road surface and trees to see which depicts more accurately.

I am so glad you dont take pics of cakes/gateaus ..............i would be licking my lcd display :laughing:
Quick question please on the station charger,i have been looking at the li-ion version,is it well made,do you like it and functions well?

Beautiful pics as always 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## markr6

Nice tint on that TK35UE!! Great shots...really tempting me to get one on order!


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys


Ven, I don't know how working the li-ion version, I'm sorry. I can't test these charger(s) deeply. Maybe HKJ can help for you. 

more pics of TK35 UE and L2
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...enix-TK35-UE-amp-TK35-L2-Pictures-Impressions


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

The new *Blackshadow Terminator T70*, 4*XM-L2 CW LED, simple UI, three mode + hidden strobe, no visible pwm flickering (all mode ok!), very good quality, perfectly centered LEDs, removable handle, battery indicator, compact size. No memory (start always in high mode). More pics beamshots available soon.


----------



## Jdubs

Fantastic photos - very nice work, gopajti. How do you accumulate so many different lights? Do you keep them all? If not, what is your process for deciding what to keep or get rid of?


----------



## UnderPar

My first time to see the beam shot of the TK35 UE with the MT-G2. Really appreciate its color and the flood wall. Wow!


----------



## gopajti

Jdubs said:


> Fantastic photos - very nice work, gopajti. How do you accumulate so many different lights? Do you keep them all? If not, what is your process for deciding what to keep or get rid of?



Thank you. Sorry, but the full answer is too complicated for me in english, but, if the flashlight interesting for me, I will keep. If the tint is "too cool white" (with bluish, purplish color), battery/batteries rattle in tube, use visible pwm flickering or similar annoying things, I will sell the flashlight. Mostly I prefer high power multi led flashlights (BS T70, Supbeam X60, Fenix RC40 etc) and I really like MT-G2 flashlights also.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Congrats gopajti on the mm15 ,it's amazing!!!!!
Awesome pictures as always!

Are you surprised by the output of the mini max?


----------



## kj2

The head looks very clean


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

great shots!


----------



## gopajti

Thank you tobrien!

Rayus PT10 here, 

Features: *XM-L2 neutral white led, max 992lm / 22651cd (ANSI FL1)* other modes: 7lm (260h) 125lm (14h), 401lm (3h35m) + hidden strob., SOS. Important, this is a not a cheap TK22 clone. Quality is very very similar as Fenix! No pwm, no noisy driver, perfect beam, battery not rattle in tube (you can use flat top cells), battery indicator etc. Overall I'm satisfied. More impressions, pictures, beamshots etc coming soon.


----------



## tobrien

anytime man! 

so the Rayus PT10 is a 'budget' (sort of?) alternative to the TK22 it would appear?


----------



## gopajti

Yes, I think this is a good alternative (price ca. 63usd+ship. on ebay) with some better feature, eg. neutral white led, battery indicator (check last pic how working). I know TK22 NW version available, but this model max output "only" 680lm/18225cd. Fenix a reliable brand with excellent customer service this is an advantage. Rayus a new player, but first impressions is good.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Crocodil

gopajti said:


> *Power Stations PS-NC1000 *NiMH charger
> 
> Very similar charger as La Crosse RS720, but come some better features. Charge current 200/500/700/*1000mA*, USB Output 5V/1A, slim design, and better price. Overall build quality looks ok and no problem with heat (I tried 1000mA charge current with four eneloop batteries)


Hi 

I'm looking for a solid, inexpensive AA / AAA smart charger and Power Stations PS-NC1000 seems like a good choice. Unfortunatelly there's very little information about it available... After a few months, what's your opinion about it? How well does it compare to the more popular models like BC-700, BC-1000 or MH-C9000?

Best regards,
Crocodil


----------



## phantom23

gopajti said:


> I know TK22 NW version available, but this model max output "only" 680lm/18225cd.


18225cd is a bogus, a few people who reviewed it reported around 13 kcd.


----------



## LightWalker

What light is that in the middle?

http://img2.indafoto.hu/10/3/3093_5...91825_16ae31d1a5618740d3f1cbdb0628fbf2_xl.jpg


----------



## phantom23

Olight R20.


----------



## LightWalker

phantom23 said:


> Olight R20.



Ok, thank you.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

There you are !!!! mr gopajti i have missed your picture perfection:thumbsup:stunning as always and thanks for sharing


----------



## kj2

Such great photos


----------



## Taz80

As usual your pictures are amazing, thank you.


----------



## gopajti

Thank you guys!


In this time one of my favourite multi led flashlight, Microfire L500R V3. This is the newest version. Microfire solved first gen V3 problem (old version came pwm and noisy driver) now the driver is perfect. Overall build quality looks better than most chinese manufacturers flashlights, looks very robust. The magnetic ring is working very precisely. The active cooling system sound is similar as a silent vacuum cleaner, I like this feature  working only in high/turbo mode. Use 7pcs XP-G2 led (tint looks better than other XM-L/XM-L2 multi led flashlights, very close to pure white), max output 3000lm max beam distance 456m, waterproof IPX8 (10m), built-in li-ion battery etc. More pics coming soon.


----------



## ruke

:thumbsup: awesome pics!!!
subscribed..


----------



## gopajti

thanks ruke :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Stunning pics gopajti ,so good that without a flashlight and just the block would look amazing!!!:twothumbs

Amazing work and love that new MicroFire,how is the runtime with the built in fan on the v3?


----------



## gopajti

The fan cooling is not enough for continuously run. You can use 3000lm max. five minutes continuously. So, why use a cooling fan in this flashlight? answer from Microfire here,

_"It is a active cooling device which can make air convection between interior and exterior. The performance on cooling system is can optimize the performance of LED for higher luminous efficacy and longer runtime. To prove the better performance of this positive cooling device, Microfire was operating a fatigue test. Take two different L500R samples, A adapts a active cooling device and B uses a metal heat sink, switch them on for 8 hours constantly per day. After six months, the luminance for sample B is [email protected] meters, compared with the initial 9600 Lux, the luminous efficacy has reduced by 30%.For sample A, it is 8750 Lux from 9600 Lux, the active convection device save 20 percent luminous efficacy."_


----------



## ven

Thank you for that very interesting MicroFire info,so its for long term reliability over longer run times ,quite a significant difference to between the heat sink and fan .
That is some test to put a light through,8hrs a day..............for "normal" use it should be a very reliable light:thumbsup:

Look forward to your impressions in 2034


----------



## InspectHerGadget

What is the bug eyed light with the L500R?

Awesome pix.

Light porn at it's best.


----------



## gopajti

InspectHerGadget said:


> What is the bug eyed light with the L500R?
> 
> Awesome pix.
> 
> Light porn at it's best.



Microfire zoom flashlight (based TL2) with flat LED (without lens) max. 35000 lux / 2m, use 2pcs 18650 batteries, driver looks perfect, no pwm, no noise. Three modes + strobe. Head diameter 54mm


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Ryp

gopajti said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## phantom23

L500R v3 doesn't appear to have 3000 lumens, it's not any brighter than LD60 (I'd say fenix is slightly brighter). On the other hand tint is pretty nice, it's not as green as all those XM-Ls.


----------



## ven

Awesome pics as always,cracking beam pics,going off the L500 and ld60,to me the L500 lights the tree up a little more and beam looks a little brighter from pics(thats my eyes though)


----------



## gopajti

phantom23 said:


> L500R v3 doesn't appear to have 3000 lumens, it's not any brighter than LD60 (I'd say fenix is slightly brighter). On the other hand tint is pretty nice, it's not as green as all those XM-Ls.



In real life the L500R V3 hotspot is more intense than Fenix LD60, difference is not too much, but definitely visible. Unfortunately the weather was not perfect, slightly foggy and windy. Nevertheless I think this comparison is not bad, I hope can help. btw yes L500R tint looks closer to real white than any other XM-L2 CW lights.


----------



## Taz80

Very nice beam shots, thank you. Its a lot of work and is appreciated. The slightly foggy isn't all that bad, it helps define the beam so you can see its shape better.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

Beautiful light


----------



## ven

They just dont look that good in real life!!! how do you do it  stunning quality!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

Superb shot, of that M2X led


----------



## gopajti

thanks kj,

M2XUT vs TK61 tint color difference (white background, camera white balance: daylight)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Taz80

Gopajti, Thats a really cool shot of the emitter.


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> thanks kj,
> 
> M2XUT vs TK61 tint color difference (white background, camera white balance: daylight)



That's really a big difference. I prefer the TK61-tint.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## TRW3

That is the cleanest dedome I've seen so far:twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

TRW3 said:


> That is the cleanest dedome I've seen so far:twothumbs



you're tellin me!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## recDNA

gopajti said:


> Fenix PD35 vs Armytek Predator Pro v2.5


How far away is that tree? I suspect the predator would do better at something further away.


----------



## gopajti

Hi recDNA, ca. 18-20m


----------



## Ryp

gopajti said:


>



This is a perfect photograph to show that the bezel isn't really that large.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Duramarks

What kind of light is this? the photo in post #331


----------



## Duramarks

gopajti said:


>




What kind is this too? Is it IR?


----------



## gopajti

Duramarks,


Microfire M2C Multicolor, use 3pcs XP-E color leds and 1pc XP-G white led + two lens for spot and flood beam. Second light is a Microfire TL2 with lens, use dedomed led (run 2.8A) and lens, peak beam intensitiy ca. 35000 lux / 2m.


----------



## Noctiluco

Nice pics!


----------



## Duramarks

Thanks! The pictures are awesome!


----------



## martinaee

gopajti said:


>



I think you might want to consider getting a few more 18650's... your stock is a little low :duh2:


----------



## Ryp

I did not know Olight's cells have different shades.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

gopajti: do you know how much bigger the Olight 14500 cells are than the AW protected 14500 cells? I'm assuming they perform better since the AW 14500s are old by today's standards I'm thinking


----------



## gopajti

Hi tobrien, my Olight 14500 cell size, length 52mm, diameter (thickest point) 14.4mm


----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


> Hi tobrien, my Olight 14500 cell size, length 52mm, diameter (thickest point) 14.4mm



thank you!


----------



## gopajti

Spark SP2 quick overview: no pwm or other flickering, perfect silent driver, very good build quality, nice beam (no rings etc), looks much warmer than other normal ~5000K neutral white lights. Well lubricated o-ring. Perfectly centered led (guaranteed). Run 1 or 2pcs 18650 battery. Very comfortable (and reliable) electronic side switch. Tail stand capable. Unfortunately no extras (eg. o-rings, holster), only lanyard and a small bag. The size is much more compact as Fenix TK35. Real low mode, 1 lumen mode (90day runtime), memory, no extra modes strobe, sos etc. Good price/value ratio (79usd), Of course more detailed pics, beamshots coming soon. First impression conclusion for me, this light is better than TK35 L2.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

gopajti said:


>


Fascinating.


----------



## gopajti

SP2: Long protected cells seems difficult to fit (tried Fenix ARB-L2). This is an important thing to know. Unprotected batteries fits perfect.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

I like the grey finish on that Spark


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

Your TK35UE looks very white/blue, compared with the Spark SP2 nw.
What is weird, since it uses a MT-G2.


----------



## gopajti

white yes, but not blue, my TK35 UE complete beam (hotspot, corona, spill) looks beautiful neutral white in real life, this is the reason why TK35 UE is one of my favourite, but Spark looks much warmer, not a typical neutral white tint, but I like.


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> white yes, but not blue, my TK35 UE complete beam (hotspot, corona, spill) looks beautiful neutral white in real life, this is the reason why TK35 UE is one of my favourite, but Spark looks much warmer, not a typical neutral white tint, but I like.



Thanks for explaining


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Taz80

Thank you for the (as always) awesome pictures and beamshots. The LD50 does pretty well but the TM06 is just WOW!!!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

WOW stunning pics gopajti:twothumbs manufacturers need to pay you for pics of their products. IMHO you would increase sales 100% and some

So impressions of the tiny monster please,do you like ? Is it a more neutral tint(looks so in pics)Its on the cards for me to get at some point


----------



## gopajti

Hi ven, thanks very much. So, TM06. Yes I really like, but the tint is not neutral, this is slightly greenish in real life, especially the low modes. (TN35 and TK35 UE comes real neutral tint). I will share my impressions later, but overall I'm satisfied, especially I like the two stage switch, UI, size and the extremely wide beam.


----------



## ven

Thank you for the feedback look forward to your later impressions


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Great pics:twothumbs to what looks a great light,defo on my future dont need but want list


----------



## gopajti

ven :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## richbuff

Thanks for superlative pics and nighttime beamshots! Your second pic of your last post shows my two favorite lights on the left and right, and the one that is next in my buy list, in the middle.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

Like the anodizing on that Sunwayman


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Awesome pics,just love that wall of light from the tn36:rock:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

That is surprising (to me anyway),the tm06 certainly holds itself well,can see the bit more throw over the tn36 and similar spill/flood.


----------



## UnderPar

Very nice pics gopajti! I also like the TN36 and TM06 comparison shots. Really a good comparison between these two "wall of light" lights. Thanks for these beam shots! Really helpful in making decisions on what light to purchase.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderPar

Btw, :twothumbs for your detailed and spectacular shots of the lights.


----------



## kj2

That TN36 and MM15 are close, very close


----------



## gopajti

thanks guys,

Microfire L500R V3 (7pcs XP-G2) vs others. 

btw L500R V4 now is available, V3 vs V4 difference only the leds, V4 comes with 7pcs XP-L V4 or V6 LED max ca. 5000lm (other source 5620 torch lumen) and 62000 lux (1m)


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


>


The whole family


----------



## Glenn7

What light is the is the 5th photo down? assuming its a SR96?


----------



## gopajti

yes, SR96


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

Anodizing finish on that SWM, is so nice


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## zs&tas

Wow that imalent is a real starwars darkside type light, great styling. Even beter photos ;-)


----------



## gopajti

yes.. I'm satisfied, only one disappointment thing, the built in charger stopped 4.28V(!). But this is not real problem for me, I always use my XTAR VP1/VP2 chargers. The most important things: perfect beam, no rings etc., very nice white color, not greenish, yellowish or purplish (DDT40 use XM-L2 U3 leds + 2pcs XP-L), NO PWM or other irritating flickering (the most important for me). Variable brightness and one of the best feature, the remote control. I hope other manufacturer will use similar solution, very helpful and comfortable in some situations. So, overall I'm satisfied, but I use this light only 2 days, so even I don't have lot of experience.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## tobrien

gp, I am continually amazed and impressed with the *incredible* photos you take and post for all of us to enjoy. THANK YOU!

Your photos are also a big part of how I keep track of what new products are being released by the different brands!!


----------



## gopajti

Thank you very much tobrien, I appreciate. :thumbsup:


DDT40: I checked the voltage meter and looks not too precise, when DDT40 display show 4.00V, my cottonpickers voltage meter showed 3.94V.


----------



## UnderPar

Very nice detailed pictures gopajti!! :twothumbs.... Thank you for this.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## thedoc007

Incredible pictures. I think ven said it a while ago, I'm just reinforcing it - somehow your pics look even better than real life. So clear, show every tiny detail. Truly epic.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryp

The purple 18650 looks so...soft.


----------



## gopajti

doc :thumbsup:


----------



## marcinkov

Can you show us your light equipment for this incredible pictures.


----------



## gopajti

marcinkov,

Nothing special. I use a simple flashlight for lighting and I use some special tricks, but this is my secret, I'm sorry.  But I don't have special photo equipment, softbox or others, so not too easy. I need many hours for good photos, but the end result is not bad I think. Otherwise I'm not a photography expert, I not learned these things. Just a hobby for me.


----------



## ven

Your certainly excell Mr gopajti in your hobby. The misses is a photographer and is amazed by your pictures. The quality ,attention to detail(perfection) is amazing . If I owned a flashlight company (or any requiring awesome pics)I would certainly snap you up.....pun intended


----------



## zs&tas

gopajti said:


> marcinkov,
> 
> Nothing special. I use a simple flashlight for lighting and I use some special tricks, but this is my secret, I'm sorry.  But I don't have special photo equipment, softbox or others, so not too easy. I need many hours for good photos, but the end result is not bad I think. Otherwise I'm not a photography expert, I not learned these things. Just a hobby for me.


Wow , you are freakin awesome mate ! Maybe you should go pro . You certainly would not be short of work with those shots.
:twothumbs


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Lite_me

Your pictures look better than in real life itself! That's impressive!


----------



## tobrien

nice! 

GP: are the button plates of the Olight cells the gold ones or stainless steel? do they seem like well-built cells? I'm considering getting some


----------



## gopajti

thank you guys!

tobrien,

Stainless steel. I tried Olight 16340, 14500, 18650 (2600mAh, 3400mAh) cells and all seems good quality, I'm satisfied, no problem with length etc.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## zs&tas

Best comparison ever - ddt 40 vs mt06 !!!!!
The 35ue is a beut aint it ;-)


----------



## tobrien

gopajti said:


> thank you guys!
> 
> tobrien,
> 
> Stainless steel. I tried Olight 16340, 14500, 18650 (2600mAh, 3400mAh) cells and all seems good quality, I'm satisfied, no problem with length etc.



thank you!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## wudongbo1988

great review


----------



## 1DaveN

Gopajti, as many others have said, I'm awed by your photos. Do you have a favorite among all these lights?

Gotta say, looking through this thread has got me wanting an LD50 more than ever.


----------



## gopajti

Hi Dave, thanks.


I think favourite top 3 now: Fenix RC40, Imalent DDT40, Thrunite TN36


+ I like many other lights, eg. Microfire L500R V3, Thrunite TN35, Olight SR96, Niwalker Nova MM15, Fenix LD50, TK35UE, TK75, Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3, Blackshadow Terminator T70, Supbeam (Acebeam) X60.


small lights: Olight S10R, S15R, S20R


----------



## 1DaveN

Thanks


----------



## gopajti

New batteries arrived today. I will use in Thrunite TN36 (mostly).

4pcs Samsung INR18650-32E 3200mAh (10A) and 4pcs LG INR18650-MH1 3200mAh (10A), shipping time was two days (from Germany). Samsung cells came 4*3.63V, LG cells came 3*3.57 and 1*3.56V. 

LG MH1 vs Panasonic NCR18650B vs NCR18650PF (2A, 3A, 5A)
http://www.dampfakkus.de/akkuvergleich.php?akku1=537&akku2=141&akku3=498&akku4=0&akku5=0&akku6=0


----------



## ven

Those LG cells look good enough to eat!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Those LG cells look good enough to eat!



Early morning energy-boost


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Early morning energy-boost




:laughing: i will just have 30 then.........


----------



## gopajti

and new Samsung cell will be available soon (ca. 10-12 weeks), as I know this cell will be 3500mAh (max 10A)


----------



## ven

gopajti said:


> and new Samsung cell will be available soon (ca. 10-12 weeks), as I know this cell will be 3500mAh (max 10A)




Well mr gopajti, i will certainly invest my hard earned into those cells I thought they were LG 3500mah (probably wrong)or are they another cell altogether?. If so it can only be good news with higher rated cells with high mah too A good year for cells!


----------



## gopajti

different cells ven, LG INR18650-MJ1 3500mAh and Samsung INR18650-35E 3500mAh


----------



## ven

gopajti said:


> different cells ven, LG INR18650-MJ1 3500mAh and Samsung INR18650-35E 3500mAh



Thanks for the info gopajti I wonder if the same inside, as i am sure LG/Samsung do share components or have done in the past:thinking:


----------



## gopajti

I don't know ven, but if official datasheets will be available, we will know these cells will be same or just similar


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## richbuff

Thank you for your very valuable comparative beamshots. 

It looks like the MMU-X3 is having a very good day (and a very good night); looking very good versus the SR Mini, and looking uber super duper versus the S30.


----------



## Lite_me

richbuff said:


> Thank you for your very valuable comparative beamshots.
> 
> It looks like the MMU-X3 is having a very good day (and a very good night); looking very good versus the SR Mini, and looking uber super duper versus the S30.


You do realize that the shots on the left are not reference/daylight shots.. right?


----------



## richbuff

Correct, those are TN36 night shots, of course. I am comparing some of the shots on the right with each other.


----------



## zs&tas

thats alot of light aint it.


----------



## LightWalker

oo: The TN36 looks like a streetlight.


----------



## kj2

So glad I ordered a TN36vn


----------



## Capolini

kj2 said:


> So glad I ordered a TN36vn



I hope you enjoy it!

I had the STOCK version. I enjoyed it for a week and sent it back for a minor defect[defective low voltage indicator]. They told me to keep it until the new batch comes in. This gave me more time to use it. Then I told Illumns that I did NOT want a replacement and I got refunded!

It is ALL preference and what your use to. The light basically gave me too much light right in front of me. After 60 yards I could NOT identify anything. 

Besides that, for a guy who likes high output[turbo], this light could only do it for about 7 minutes in 37F[2.77C] temps. before it got too hot to hold.

On high[2300 lumens] you can't see anything past 25 yards! That will get hot after about 15 minutes! SB also mentioned this w/ out indicating how long it took.

Vinhs is even more powerful w/ more heat!

I love throwers and lights that can use MAX for much longer!

It does give you a WALL of light and am sure many people will enjoy it,,,,,,,just not my cup of tea!


----------



## kj2

Capolini said:


> just not my cup of tea!


That's why there are so many lights out there  Plenty of choices


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

That is such a beautiful light!  wauw! black titanium. Package is also nice  different than usually.


----------



## thedoc007

kj2 said:


> That is such a beautiful light!  wauw! black titanium. Package is also nice  different than usually.



Yeah, I bought the "natural" titanium S30. It is a VERY good looking light...glad I went with that instead of the Sunwayman C25C.


----------



## ven

That is a mighty nice light,wow i really love the dark ti........i need!!

Stunning as always............lights not bad too


----------



## kj2

Is quite pricey though..


----------



## gopajti




----------



## thedoc007

kj2 said:


> Is quite pricey though..



It is more than a aluminum version, of course. But a high quality 18650-based titanium light for barely over $100? Seems like a deal to me. I'm liking it more every day...direct access to moonlight, last mode, and high, great pocket clip, good mode spacing, looks awesome...really the only complaint I have is the threads are very rough compared to what I am used to, but I understand this is just a product of titanium on titanium action. Very good value in comparison to other titanium lights, in my opinion.


----------



## gunga

Any idea how tough the grey titanium is? Beautiful light. Seems pretty practical too!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2

If I would buy one, it will be a show piece and not a user. To beautiful to beat up


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Capolini

In recognition and in memory of your "AVATAR"!

LLAP







*RIP "SPOCK" *


----------



## Ryp

There are two M2X generations? Also, on that new M20SX it looks like there's a shallow dome on it. Is it de-domed?


----------



## gopajti

Thanks Capolini

Hi Ryp, yes de-domed, pls check this post

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-on-1x18650!&p=4602103&viewfull=1#post4602103

M2X first gen led






and the newest version


----------



## Ryp

Interesting. Thanks gopajti!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## swan

Thanks Gopatji for all your highly detailed pics and comparison beamshots- i found the comparison beamshots between the gen 1 and gen 2 M2X javelot very interesting, concerning the tint improvement - what are your thoughts on the gen 2 , has the green tint gone [ looks like a silicone flat leaf sheet bonded on the led] and has it retained its throw ?


----------



## gopajti

Hi swan,

Yes, in real life the M2X gen2 tint looks definitely better, slightly yellowish-white not greenish-yellowish. Peak beam intensity: seems no difference or not significant.


----------



## swan

Thanks Gopajti.-


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6




----------



## gopajti

:laughing:


----------



## kj2

Whuaaa so funny


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Whuaaa so funny




+1 love it :laughing:

As always thanks for the excellent pics gopajti


----------



## tobrien

markr6 said:


>



PERFECT hahah


----------



## gopajti

Spark SP2 (lens thickness 2.87mm)


----------



## kj2

Very clean


----------



## tobrien

very cool


----------



## ven

Very cool and clean


----------



## gopajti




----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


>



Thank you for the +5 Funny post. Five stars.


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> Thank you for the +5 Funny post. Five stars.



HAHA you bet!

I love this thread! The only place I can look up porn at work and not get in trouble! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


>


See that you've a gen.2 M2X. Could you shoot a comparison photo with a gen.1?


----------



## gopajti

Hi kj, earlier I shared first gen vs newest version pic, pls check this

Newest version tint looks better, not greenish as first. In real life looks yellowish-white.


----------



## kj2

gopajti said:


> Hi kj, earlier I shared first gen vs newest version pic, pls check this
> 
> Newest version tint looks better, not greenish as first. In real life looks yellowish-white.



Thanks 
Tint does look better, IMO.


----------



## Ryp

Nevermind.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## kj2

They still use the Microbluebear name?! haha :laughing:

Great pics as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## richbuff

Thanks for pics of this light. My pulse quickened when I saw that this thread had new posts, and my pulse would be even more quickeneder if I could see comparative screenshots of this item and the JetBeam WL-S4. 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## gopajti




----------



## scs

Gopajti, how do you keep your home so clean? It looks like a clean room. Not a speck of dust or lint to be found in any of your indoor pictures. Even your lights are immaculate!


----------



## ven

Awesome pics as always gopajti,nice looking light from acebeam


----------



## gopajti

richbuff said:


> Thanks for pics of this light. My pulse quickened when I saw that this thread had new posts, and my pulse would be even more quickeneder if I could see comparative screenshots of this item and the JetBeam WL-S4.



Thanks very much. 
Unfortunately I don't have WL-S4, but, I will share outdoor shots T25 vs Thrunite TN35, Olight SR52, Fenix RC40, Supbeam X60, Microfire L500R V3 and others. Now the weather is too windy/rainy not ideal for quality pics.

scs, I use Vileda microfibre cloths


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## newbie66

High quality pics as always!


----------



## gopajti

Thanks newbie!

T25, my impressions
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-P50-LED-3050lm)-Photos-Beamshots-Impressions


btw dark green anodized Acebeam K60 photos and much more outdoor beamshot photos, T25, K60 vs other lights coming soon. I think K60 will be awesome light oo:


----------



## Ryp

I'm excited for the K60!


----------



## ven

Ryp said:


> I'm excited for the K60!



+1 to that Ryp

Look forward to your awesome pics sir gopajti


----------



## gopajti

lightning beamshots


----------



## ven

Fantastic shots gopajti!!!


----------



## kj2

That last pic, is really cool


----------



## Ryp

Screw the flashlights, post more lightning photographs!


----------



## richbuff

"When there's lightning
You know it always brings me down
'Cause it's free and I see that it's me
Who's lost and never found..."

Ronnie James Dio

Thanks for the killer pics!


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:

Brand new 18650 cells arrived today from AkkuTeile. Shipping time was two days (Germany to Hungary) shipped via DHL. 8pcs Samsung INR18650-35E 3500mAh and 7pcs Sony US18650VTC5 2600mAh (max. 30A!). Sony date codes: 2014. november 2. All Sony cells voltage was 3.53V, all Samsung voltage 3.58V. I will use Acebeam K60 with these Sony cells.


----------



## ven

love the line up,those 35e will be my next cell purchases!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

I love new cells...........and chargers............am i normal :laughing:


----------



## djans1397

Sweet sweet mother nature "beam shots"!


----------



## gopajti

Now I know how can read Samsung cell date codes. So, my INR18650-35E cells manufacturing date is 2015. February (second week)


----------



## kj2

And how do you do that? Can you explain?


----------



## recDNA

gopajti said:


>



What lens did you use for the close up?


----------



## gopajti

kj2 said:


> And how do you do that? Can you explain?



on label,

"INR18650-35E"
"Samsung SDI"
"2*F22*"

Last three character is the date code, which means,

2 = Capacity "2" is over 2.0Ah
*F* = Year (A=2010 B=2011 C=2012, D=2013, E=2014, F=2015) 
*2* = Month (1=January, 2=February, 3=March...A=October, B=November, C=December)
*2* = Week

*recDNA*

Still I use own standard Canon Powershot A630 without any special lens


----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

Such a nice looking light!! I like the K40M too and considering one of those if I can get a good price.


----------



## ven

Loving the k60 so so much right now,has to be up there for the best looking light right now...................wonder if its best at anything else

Stunning pics gopajti,those will sell many acebeam lights,hope your on commision !!


----------



## gopajti

K60 run with brand new Sony Konion US18650VTC5 batteries (unprotected)


----------



## markr6

K60 vs TN35 - what do you like better?


----------



## gopajti

mark, now I vote K60, but you know I don't have long-term experience, K60 arrived today  btw XH-P70 LED performance looks awesome, I'm impressed.


----------



## markr6

Thanks! Yes that K60 pretty much kills everything there. Any chance you have it compared to the K40M?


----------



## Ryp

K60 or RC40?


----------



## ven

rc40 looks more floody to me,lot bigger too,the k60 would be for an easier carry imo.

Love the pics gopajti,one day i will get a k60.............more so when i actually need one :laughing: maybe winter time


----------



## ven

Look at those greens on the tn35 though might not win for output/throw,but for most uses and that good balance of flood/throw its still a good option out there imo


----------



## gopajti

RC40 comes with very comfortable shoulder strap, so the size is not real problem for me, and don't forget, RC40 can run full brightness without step down, so K60 vs RC40 is not an easy question. Overall, I think, If need a real useful searchlight (more comfortable to use with built-in battery, no step down, similar peak beam intensity but wider beam etc) RC40 would be better choice, but as a flashlight fan, I vote K60 and newer and more and more powerful LEDs.

*mark*, I'm sorry but I don't have K40M.


----------



## gopajti

GIF animations

*K60 vs Fenix TK35 L2*

*K60 vs Thrunite TN35*

*K60 vs Acebeam T25*

*K60 vs Fenix RC40*


----------



## ven

Awesome,makes a huge difference to me with gifs,really shows the brightness gaps/flood more obviously.


----------



## gopajti

*K60 vs Sunwayman D40C*

*K60 vs Imalent DDT40*

*K60 vs Microfire L500R V3 CW*

*K60 vs Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3*


----------



## Ryp

Your GIFs are the best, thanks!

If only Fenix updated their RC40.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

Great animations! We are so lucky to have gopajti and about a dozen others here that make deciding what to buy SOOOO much easier!


----------



## RoyWalker

*Great thread and photos Dr. Spock. What do you think the comparison would be btw this K60 and the x60? (not x60m) Same reach out there throw? Not much difference in flood light or that you could tell the difference in 5000 lumens and 6500 lumens? *


----------



## me_no_thing

Wow

Thanks for great pic's


----------



## gopajti

Thanks very much guys,

*RoyWalker*,

I have X60 first gen (5000lm/160000lux). This light seems slightly brighter (more lux) thank K60, but overall, the difference is not significant with naked eye. Later I will share K60 vs X60 1.gen photos, incl gif animations. I'm sorry, I don't have new 6500 lumens X60 (or X60M).


----------



## tatasal

For the K60 to beat the behemoth Fenix RC40 speaks a lot about this light. The GIF simply confirms it. 

Great job, gopajti !


----------



## gopajti

:thumbsup:


















*GIF animations*

K60 vs Fenix LD50
K60 vs Nitecore TM06
K60 vs Olight SR96
K60 vs Supbeam X60


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

^ Oooh whatchya got there? MM18?


----------



## ven

Stunning pics ,wow k60 and mm18........what a tag team


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

Looks like a great light! That carbon fiber is very cheesy IMO, if I had to find something to criticize. No big deal though.


----------



## kj2

Very nice looking light. They should drop that CF though.


----------



## gopajti

MM18 user manual, own scan


----------



## markr6

_Please remove at least one battery when storage._

Parasitic drain issue? That seems more and more common these days. Or maybe I'm just paying more attention to it since it's my latest pet peeve. I'm currently letting my TM16 sit without use to see how much they drain.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## more_vampires

Communications officer, USS Excelcior: Looking good, Spock! Never understood why you didn't take a command position!

Live long and prosper!


----------



## windstrings

Yea but he's a mean photographer!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## windstrings

That k60 is magnasty! 

You ever compared it with an x60vn?


----------



## gopajti

Earlier I shared K60 vs X60 pics (first gen. 5000lm version) but, I'm sorry I don't have X60vn or any other vn lights.








other GIF animations


*MM18 vs Fenix TK35 L2*
*MM18 vs Fenix TK35 UE*
*MM18 vs Thrunite TN36 CW*


----------



## gopajti

New li-ion cells arrived from akkuteile.de. Shipping time was same as earlier, two days Germany to Hungary (DHL shipping)

4x unprotected LG INR18650 HG2 3000mAh (max. 20A) date code 2015.05.30., voltage 4*3.64V
8x unprotected LG INR18650 MJ1 3500mAh (max. 10A) date code 2015.03.08., voltage 8*3.63V
2x unprotected MJ1 button top version, date code 2015.03.10., voltage 2*3.63V
2x protected Keeppower 18650 (P1835J) 3500mAh (Sanyo cell inside), voltage 3.65V

*HG2

*







LG INR18650MJ1 3500mAh (green), LG INR18650HG2 3000mAh (brown), LG INR18650MH1 3200mAh (blue, left side), Samsung INR18650-35E 3500mAh (pink), Samsung INR18650-32E 3200mAh (blue, right side)













Keeppower cells "user manual" (own scan)


----------



## markr6

gopajti said:


> Keeppower cells "user manual" (own scan)


Just curious...do they have a sheet like this for their UNprotected line?


----------



## gopajti

Sorry mark, I don't know.


Niwalker Nova MM18

















Acebeam K60


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## TacMatt

The pics that you create are really beautiful. 
A Nikon, Canon or?


----------



## gopajti

ca 8 years old Canon Powershot


----------



## gopajti




----------



## asterix14

very nice pictures!


Is the bezel of that S30R dirty or just worn due to usage (or even the result of an oxidation process)?


----------



## gopajti

not dirty, maybe an oxidation or anodizing failure, I don't know, but not problem for me. A little bit looks like a damascus steel pattern


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

Imalent 2600mAh battery size: 18.63mm (diameter), 68.90mm (length)

more photos, beamshots etc coming soon


----------



## gopajti




----------



## markr6

The sharpness of these photos is cutting my eyes!!! Stunning!


----------



## gopajti

mark :wave:


----------



## markr6

I think I asked this in another thread but I forget. Does that MM15MB (or any Niwalker) have a rubbery coating, or is it just a lighter gray anodizing?


----------



## gopajti

just full matte grey anodizing


----------



## richbuff

The Niwalker Nova MiniMax MM15MB Monster Bright is finally out! 

Tiny, microscopic topic is here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nster-Bright-Limited-Edition-with-7000-lumens

Did I miss its main topic?

I am surprised that there was not a lot more posting activity about this item. Its parent, the MM15 2 x MT-G2, has become a super-popular super-classic, and barely peep from its successor. Well, the Meteor M43 came out first, before the MM15 MB Monster Bright. Additionally, soon, there will be the 3 x XHP-70 TN36UT. 

I guess this item, MM15 2 x XHP-70, may possibly re-emerge on my Want Radar, because I absolutely love its parent.

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Wow , stunning pictures!!

So go on...what's your fav niwaker right now, I am still loving my mm15vn with the mtg2 tint!! The mm18 is very tempting I must admit. Now the mm15 with xhp70 LEDs of which I am a huge fan of.... Niwalker are on form!!


----------



## gopajti

Thanks ven, more pics/beamshots coming soon of course. Current top 3 fav lights: Niwalker Nova MM15MB, Acebeam K60, Olight S1


----------



## ven

cheers


----------



## gopajti

*MM15MB* user manual


----------



## aginthelaw

gopajti said:


>




my favorite...hands down


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

deleted


----------



## more_vampires

gopajti said:


>


Wow, flashlight porn in progress!  :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> Wow, flashlight porn in progress!  :thumbsup:



bow chicka wow wooooow


----------



## gopajti

different settings, ISO100, F3.2, 1.3s


























some gif animation


*MM15MB vs Olight SR96*






*MM15MB vs Fenix TK35UE*






*MM15MB vs Nitecore TM06*






*MM15MB vs Thrunite TN36*


----------



## richbuff

Thank you for the very valuable comparative beamshots. 

The K60 is the best deal for combination of power and throw.


----------



## Glenn7

What's your thoughts on the Imalent DM21&holster, Well made, beam pattern, is it too easy to bump on etc? It seems well priced for what you get (of its made well that is)


----------



## gopajti

Hi Glenn, sorry late reply, DM21: I will share my impressions later, but I will upload one video in next few hours, this video will show what's my problem with DM21 holster.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

Glenn, my main problem with DM21 holster..


----------



## ven

Amazing pics as always, love the blue ti.........looks like you got a very nice example there:thumbsup:


----------



## Glenn7

oooh that holster doesn't look good - do you have a preproduction model? as I've heard they have fixed the holster and made lowest output lower and added a slight delay to the on button touch to stop accidental turn on's.
Thanks for the input gopajti.


----------



## gopajti

Thanks ven!


Glenn, own light came from first batch. I didn't heard that they updated this model, but thanks for this info. I will ask Imalent what's happened.


----------



## gopajti

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eX-(10180-XP-G2-TIR-optic)-Photos-Impressions


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

About time!!! I have missed your posts/amazing pictures mr gopajti and wondered where you have been your back and hope your well:thumbsup:

I had a feeling you would have your hands on a k70!

Great to see your pics, you have some catching up to do and look forward to them:twothumbs

ps- I see you have changed a little since last time, not as good looking as before.............

Of course your avatar pic


----------



## richbuff

Hi gopajti,

Thanks for your high quality pics!

I have been eagerly awaiting your posts; I hope all is well with you this year.


----------



## gopajti

*ven, richbuff*, thank you very much guys :grouphug:, 
pls check post #613 again, I added some beamshot pics, more pics, gif animations etc coming soon


----------



## scs

gopajti said:


>




Any one with Photoshop and some free time to overlay the K60 and K70 beamshots, and call the result K131. The extra 1 represents it's more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## ven

Being a huge fan of the k60vn(may have said it once or twice) i know i will be of the k70 as well! 2 awesome must have's imho

Fantastic beam pics


----------



## srvctec

Thanks for the beam shots, @gopajti ! What is the distance from the light to the target tree?


----------



## gopajti

ca. 50m / 164 feet


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Stunning pics, looking at the carrier it looks 2s2p............could this be right? Looking at the run time it looks about right......


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Awesome pics :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Now I really can't wait for my K70 to arrive


----------



## me_no_thing

Welcome back


My daily activity in this site availabe again


----------



## scs

gopajti, your photos continue to amaze me to no end. Not a speck of dust or a piece of lint anywhere I can see. Be honest, do you remove them digitally?  Not only that, your lights, batteries, charger, etc., are all blemish free! No scratches, no marks, print of any kind. Even the surface of the LED display on your charges seem perfect. Not even a streak. How's that even possible?


----------



## ven

2 questions on the spot, will help with one with my opinion. Which do you prefer out of the k60 and k70 lights, of course both great but i love the beam of the k60.............love the huge hot spot and bright spill.................yet to test the k70vn yet, but initial expectations are very very high!!! Very tight and bright hot spot with still sufficient spill for a dedicated thrower

Q2- I would love to see a pic of the man behind the camera, your not spok no more, who is this man who works magic with cameras?


----------



## gopajti

scs, still I use a ca. 8 years old Canon Powershot A630, but I not use any other special photo equipment (except a cheap tripod of course) + I use some cheap trick, but this is own secret, I'm sorry  but I'm not a photographer or similar, I did not learned photography


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

Today, I've visited the hungarian Olight distributor, Leitz Hungaria. Some photos here,

































































Arrived. The first X7 Marauder in Hungary!


----------



## Taz80

That's a cool store, it would be easy to drop a few bucks there. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

Stunning pics and what a nice shop, could spend hours looking at the pics.............imagine how long i could spend in the shop


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Stunning pics and what a nice shop, could spend hours looking at the pics.............imagine how long i could spend in the shop



They have a secret "thrower" back room just for ven!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> They have a secret "thrower" back room just for ven!




:naughty: right next door to the flood room


----------



## gopajti

officially, 3000 lumen mode runtime ca. 12 minutes (total), but in real life run only ~4 minutes.


----------



## gopajti

more batteries, chargers photos and experiences* in this thread*


----------



## gopajti

*Acebeam K30 XH-P70.2 LED (5000K)*

First impression. Absolutely impressed me! Earlier I've tried, Fenix PD40R, TK35 UE, Olight R50 and similar light, but this little Acebeam... definitely one of the best for me. The reflector/lens surface is the most perfect what I've seen, ever. Absolutely dust free and the lens looks real crystal clear. This Cree XH-P70.2 led is real monster, output is simply amazing.


my first photos here, beamshot comparison pics coming in next few days (if weather will be ok) I will share side by side K30 vs TK35 UE (MT-G2), PD40R, Olight R50, Acebeam K60, Acebeam T25 and maybe others.


----------



## seery

Great pics!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ven

Stunning pics,especially how you have caught the 70.2


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Acebeam K30* vs other lights, 60m beamshot comparison


----------



## Glenn7

Thank's for the pics gopajti nice work! - was thinking of getting one, how long on turbo till it throttles down and how many lumens does it throttle down to, what worries me with these small high powered lights how practical they really are as in if it throttles down to 2000 lumens it just seems a waste - I know it's nice to have a burst for 1 min but in reality I'm thinking something like the SRT9 makes sense (which I have and I like)


----------



## ven

Awesome pics as always


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Awesome pics as always



He is a cheater. Those are all computer rendering... including his furry hand


----------



## zs&tas

Beautiful pics ! That really is an awesome little light . If I read the specs right is that 2000 lumens for two hours? That sounds very handy


----------



## gopajti




----------



## UnderPar

Am now tempted to buy the Acebeam K30....:thinking:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Microfire L500R V3*


This is not new model, but very intersting flashlight. Originally this light came with built-in battery pack, but now as you can see this light can run with 3*18650 cell with this new body. This version use 7pcs XP-G2 LED (max 3000lm). Currently L500R V4 use XP-L leds with max 5000lm. L500R use an active cooling system (a little fan in the head) which activated automatically when you active the highest mode. Very cool featue  Three modes + strobe. You can changes modes with a magnetic ring. Overall quality feels very high and the weight... close to 900gr (incl. batteries) so it's not a lightweight champion. Beam type and performance looks very similar as Thrunite TN35.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Capolini

^^^

Nice...always enjoy ALL your photos,,beam shots included.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti




----------



## gopajti

*Fenix TK47 UE* vs other lights pls check this thread,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?437100-Fenix-TK47-UE-Impressions-Photos


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ven

WOW beautiful pics, good to see you around


----------



## gopajti

*ven* thank you very much, H30 outdoor beamshots will soon, more precisely I will show Fenix HL60R vs Acebeam H30 side by side.


btw H30 performance is fantastic, own version came with 5000K XH-P70.2 LED with green and red leds as you can see, but optional, you can choose red + Nichia 276A 365nm UV or red + Nichia 219C CRI 90+

+ info, Acebeam 21700 Li-ion battery use LG cell

Red led = XP-E2 R2 630nm (50lm)
Green led = XP-E2 G3 530nm (70lm)


----------



## gopajti

*Fenix HL60R* (XM-L2 NW) vs *Acebeam H30* (XH-P70.2 NW, 5000K)


----------



## RedLED

gopajti said:


> *Fenix HL60R* (XM-L2 NW) vs *Acebeam H30* (XH-P70.2 NW, 5000K)


The fit and finish quality on that light looks wonderful. Amazing camera work, by the way.


----------

